# Best coupler?



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having some issues with my Bachmann knuckle couplers, they keep letting go??? I'm wondering if there is a preferred coupler that most folks use? Perhaps I should go back to the hook and loop?


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

KD couplers are the most popular.
I've been using them for years.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I use KayDees exclusively.
BUT I had some that had diffucilty staying together. What I did to fix this was I used super glue on the problematic coupler. First Identifying which one was giving me issues. 
Then I glued the problematic one, after it dried, connected it to a car that was not problematic, only gluing 1 of the 2 that were being coupled together.
I had tried to glue BOTH couplers in a connection, (2 cars), but it created more of an issue when I tried to uncouple, having to over exaggerate the motion of uncoupling..was that an issue, no but I found that only gluing 1 coupler in a connection was easier.
When glueing start from underneath the coupler trying to hide the glue. 
With Bachmann I do not use them so I don't know if this fix would work, but if you are thinking of replacing them this might just save you from investing in other couplers, giving this a try.

Bubba


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Accucraft couplers are nice too. They work exactly like the prototype couplers so you can model functional lift bars. Unfortunately at $10 a pair they aren't the cheapest option. Oh well, when is the best looking option ever the cheapest?


Here is a link to them at the E-store: http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=831


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used Kadees for 25 years or thereabouts, and they're very reliable. Mine have all been the Kadee #1 scale, and were body mounted to a standard height. I recently started converting my rolling stock over to Accucraft's new "1:32" coupler. It uses the exact same draft gear as the Kadee #1 scale coupler, so it's really a drop-in replacement. I like them because they look and operate like the prototype couplers. (Note: Kadee has introduced their "type E" coupler in the #1-scale line now, so you can get the much-improved aesthetics over their "standard" coupler.) My only issues with the Accucraft couplers are (a) the metal pin will rust when the coupler is left out in the rain, so you've got to keep that in mind if your rolling stock is left outdoors, and (b) my ever-creeping vegetation has an occasional habit of snagging the cut levers and separating the train. But beyond those two issues, which are both avoidable with proper maintenance, I've found them to be every bit as reliable as the Kadees, if needing just a bit more force to couple. 

Later, 

K


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I found the plastic couplers on Bachman standard line problematic while the metal ones on the spectrum much better. 

Outdoors I have found the older Kadee are the best in long term service. I have had a couple of the newer ones get harder to open and close after being left outdoors for extended periods. 

Stan


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Check my web site www.liveoakrr.com There is a tip on fixing Bachmann couplers that was originally written by the Saskatoon Model railroad club. Also a short article on what couplers may work best.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Make the Bachmann couplers better? Why didn't I think of that! Thanks Bob, I'll give that a try


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the size comparison between the 1:20.3 ng couplers and the 1:32 sg couplers? I'm thinking the 1:32 scale couplers would be drop in replacements on Bachmann rolling stock to replace the metal cubes impersonating couplers on the K's and the tank cars... 

Robert


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The 1:32 coupler is around 3/4 the size of the 1:20.3 coupler. The 1:32 coupler scales out perfectly for a "3/4-size" coupler when measured in 1:20.3. Many narrow gauge lines (Particularly eastern and midwestern ones) used a 3/4-size coupler as opposed to a full-size coupler on their equipment. (The D&RGW and other western roads gravitated towards the full-size couplers) 

Accucraft's 1:32 coupler isn't a drop-in replacement for Bachmann's coupler, but it's close. Bachmann uses a clone of the "standard" Kadee G-scale coupler draft gear for their couplers. Accucraft uses a clone of Kadee's "standard" #1-scale coupler draft gear. However, Bachmann basically gives you a big, flat coupler pad onto which you can attach the smaller draft gear and coupler. "All you have to do" is drill a few new holes and shim to whatever you choose as your standard coupler height. It's pretty simple. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For couplers staying together on uneven track, double hook and loops are the best!! 

For display layouts that never stop, these would be the coupler of choice. 

I find the Bachmanns to be rigid plastic that break easily(brittle) and their springs are small and weak. 

USA and LGB h&l's are identical and have never failed for me outdoors with open house runs. Same for all my friends in my club. 

For looks and operations, Kadee's are also great, but the #1's will uncouple if truck mounted on long trains. 
I only body mounted mine on the $5.00 HLW cars I got, and I never had a problem outdoors with these. Couplers cost more than the cars!!. Same for the metal wheels!!


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I use a mix of Kadees, LGB's, and Aristo's. The LGB's are oversized, funny looking, and expensive, but work fantastic, are happy mating to either KD's or aristo's, and happily mount on just about anything without modification. Due to a limited supply of replacement, much of my Bachmann rolling stock has aristo's. which I discovered after testing will stay joined to the LGB's and KD's I've got on other stuff, whereas the OEM Bachmann's will not, not to mention LGB rolling stock is not happy with Aristo couplers mounted on there so they get the KD and LGB's that are available. KD's look good but do require assembly and playing with some seriously frustrating screws, plus you'll have to modify (IE cut off the end of the coupler mount) your Bachmann trucks for the KD's to fit (a modification also required for Aristo). On a lot of my KD's I've cut off the metal "hose" because it was either catching on stuff in the track or getting uncoupled by sound trigger magnets. If you want to be able to do remote uncoupling at all, the LGB's respond great to LGB's remote uncoupling piece of track. Hook and Loops keep cars pretty close together and are the easiest to couple and rock solid reliable at staying together, especially when double hooked. However I've noticed that on some of the more undulating portions of our layout they can destabilize the cars a bit (a lot of our passenger cars which run in a fixed consist have kept the hook and loop), so that might be a concern if ur layout isn't very smooth. Also, they obviously look the least prototypical.

Oh and all my rolling stock and locomotives are LGB, Bachmann Big Hauler, USA, and Aristo all in 1:22.5 and 1:24 respectively, so can't speak about couplers in 1:20.3 or either of the SG scales. The one exception is a Bachmann Spectrum 1.20.3 two truck Shay, and its stock knuckle couplers, despite a mismatched height, have had no trouble staying hooked to our LGB log cars which have LGB knuckles.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

Check out the Kadee web site. they are now making #1 versions of the new 900 series coupler AND couplers designed to attach to the Bachmann shank so you don't have to modify the draft gear box. Istill use Roger Cutter' conversion for Accucraft 1:20 couplers for the 1:20 tank cars and RGS/D&RGW caboose. The new Kadee #1s might be suitable for the EBT hoppers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Jim. That's good to see. Now, if I could get Accucraft to make their 1:32 coupler with a Kadee-style short shank... 

Later, 

K


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Those accucraft couplers look great but it would seem that some of my Bachmann equipment would require a lot of modification to install them. It seems to me the Kadee are more easily installed. Is that true?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends. The Bachmann-shaft couplers screw onto the existing Bachmann draft gear, so arguably they're the easiest to install. However, the Bachmann draft gear mounts onto a large flat pad, and the Accucraft couplers can be screwed to that same pad by drilling and tapping new holes. It's pretty simple. The harder part of the equation (and it's also not hard) is hooking the chain from the cut lever to the pin of the Accucraft coupler. 

Later, 

K


----------

